# Radio won't hold a station



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the auto-seek button stuck?

You might try to clean up the area around the controls.

On some they have a removable control panel (a security feature), and things can get between the removable panel and the actual unit.

If so and you see deposits on the P C B surfaces, a quick rub with a pencil eraser usually cleans up the crap.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It's really spotty. After I posted this, it has worked fine all day. Thanks for the tips on the button contacts. It is probably something simple like that. How about the computer cleaner spay we use on our equipment at work? Seems it would be ok for a radio. Supposed to be safe to spray in electronic equipment.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The cleaner should clean it well, but it could also discolor and cloud up the display, so be sparing with it.

That is don't drench it with the stuff. Try a soft rag and spray the rag then wipe the surfaces especially around the SEEK button.

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is my issue:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It's bad. Replace it with a used one.:vs_cool:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

How is the AM reception? If poor, I'd be looking at the antenna or antenna cable.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have the owners manual for the NAV? 

If so check to see if it has a Security feature where you could pop the faceplate off to disguise it to deter thieves from trying to steal it.

Some did, and as I stated before dust ,dirt, Cookie Crumbs, etc gets in there and causes electronic malfunctions.


It does seem to be in poor shape though, so maybe replacement might be in order.

Be careful about buying junkyard electronics many are just boat anchors.


ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Not many Navs in salvage yards. Lots of Expeditions though. Keep pulling radios until I find one that works. You can exchange bad parts, just not get a refund. $25 at pull a part for a radio. I already have the two U shaped tools to remove it since I had to pull the radio out of wifey's Windstar when I replaced the blend door actuator on her minivan a couple of years ago.. Pulling radios on Fords is pretty easy.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 29, 2015)

@Bigplanz, you might look around on amazon. There are some older new pioneer head units for like $30. Can always get a full refund/warranty if it doesn't work or you don't like it. Also maybe check where antenna plugs into the back of the unit. And make sure your external antenna is screwed down all the way, if you have one...

🙋


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I rummaged around in my tool box and found my radio extraction tool. I'll pull it, check the connections, clean the face plate and see if that helps. Really just a minor annoyance though. No big deal. Having a working AC in a car now, with 100 degree feels like temp, is a huge deal.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Good chance this is the problem. At this point you might try spraying the controls with electrical contact cleaner and exercising all the buttons hard. If that fails there are plenty of good aftermarket units out there. Have a look and see if they make an install kit for the Navigator.




de-nagorg said:


> Is the auto-seek button stuck?
> 
> You might try to clean up the area around the controls.
> 
> ...


----------

